# How to do this?



## chrisja77 (Oct 4, 2012)

Let me start out by saying I have a grasp of the very basics...I've built shelves, bird stands, a potato box when I was younger, pinewood derby cars...all very simple stuff.  I finally have a shop to work in and have been collecting tools. I've got the basics there also....table saw, compound miter saw, band saw, scroll saw, router and table, biscuit jointer, belt and disc sanders, drill press and an assortment of hand tools. I am looking at stepping up to the next level and would like to start learning different joining skills. The next project I plan on tackling is going to be a porch swing for my wife...since I am my own worst critic I want to do the best I can and would like to stay away from fastening hardware. I saw this and love the way it looks...can someone point me in the right direction to learn how to do this joint?


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

Looks to me like a doweled half lap, here are some images that may help
http://www.google.com/search?q=dowe...HGcnc2gX5goCQCQ&ved=0CDgQsAQ&biw=1225&bih=765
:smile:


----------



## chrisja77 (Oct 4, 2012)

That helps, thanks. I'll do some Google fu on it and see what I can come up with. What size dowel would be recommended for this....1/2", 3/4"?


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

chrisja77 said:


> That helps, thanks. I'll do some Google fu on it and see what I can come up with. What size dowel would be recommended for this....1/2", 3/4"?


Could be a half lap as suggested. As for the dowels, I would say at least 1/2" maybe 3/4". IMO, a well fitted half lap wouldn't need dowels. But, the dowels do add a visual appeal.

















.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

If you do a half lap joint, there is a lot of surface area. A dowel would not add any strength, but as C'man said, if you want the visual appeal, go for it.


----------



## mics_54 (Oct 28, 2008)

it "might" be plugs to cover countersunk screws which were used to speed assembly and eliminate clamping. Are the dowels visible on the inside too?


----------



## chrisja77 (Oct 4, 2012)

Would there be a better way to make the joint without using nuts and bolts?


----------



## LearnerChippy (Feb 4, 2013)

chrisja77 said:


> Would there be a better way to make the joint without using nuts and bolts?


I completely agree!


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

chrisja77 said:


> Would there be a better way to make the joint without using nuts and bolts?


Nuts and bolts would not be any better. A half lap (and I like the dowels for the visual effect) would as strong as what you need.

George


----------

